# Halloween Sound Effects



## dmelo1432 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hello everyone just found this site while looking for old halloween sound effects. Does anyone remember an orange label black cassette that had halloween sound effects? I think on the orange label it also had a flying witch. This was around the early 90's. It almost looked like the one by fun world could be but I heard one I found here and didnt sound like it. The one im looking for had sounds of a witch or witches laughing... I forget, thunder, Moans, etc. I bought this at Walgreens way back when I was a kid and lost it throughout the years. It used to scare me when I was younger and I am raking my brain trying to find out what it was. Does anyone remember?


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

It might be in this thread ... http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/78048-haunting-chamber-horrors-cassette-1988-a.html


----------



## dmelo1432 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi Dinosaur,

Thanks for responding that is darn close. There was no narration but the same sound effects in the backround of that cassette


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I remember that cassette! Sadly, I don't have it anymore either, but it was a great sound track.


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

A couple shots in the dark: Horror Sounds of the Night  or Thriller/Chiller Sound Effects


----------



## dmelo1432 (Jul 10, 2013)

georgekillian said:


> A couple shots in the dark: Horror Sounds of the Night  or Thriller/Chiller Sound Effects



I used to own the horror sounds of the night and I think the one I had was a different Thriller Chiller Sound Effects because it had moans, a siren, a witch cackling or laughing and other sound effects. Its pretty much the The Haunting - Chamber Of Horrors cassette sound effects without talking portion but whatevers in the backround of that soundtrack is almost it..... cat meowing and witch laughing was in the casette im talking about. Im sure someone here has heard it at one time or another now to find it is my biggest challenge.


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

Another source for the older tapes might be the second hand shops. We have several Salvation Army type stores and they all have a stock of old cassettes, LP's and even the odd pile of 8-tracks(now that's scary), As well as a load of CD's. I have seen some halloween content at a few of these shops. Have you checked the public library? If it's got a website you can probably do a search from your computer, but you probably need a library card for that.


----------



## dmelo1432 (Jul 10, 2013)

Dulcet Jones said:


> Another source for the older tapes might be the second hand shops. We have several Salvation Army type stores and they all have a stock of old cassettes, LP's and even the odd pile of 8-tracks(now that's scary), As well as a load of CD's. I have seen some halloween content at a few of these shops. Have you checked the public library? If it's got a website you can probably do a search from your computer, but you probably need a library card for that.


Thanks I check every second hand shop I go to. But I haven't yet check the library for a guy in LE you would think I would have thought of that lol. Thanks


----------

